# VideoStreams



## Spranta (8. Mai 2007)

Hallo

ich möchte einen VideoStream machen den man per WMP oder Winamp empfangen kann. Das ganze soll mit einer Playlist laufen. Das ganze soll wenn möglich von einer Weboberfläche steuerbar sein reicht aber auch per Konsole. Kennt da einer nen gutes Programm?

Gruß
Spranta


----------



## Neurodeamon (11. Mai 2007)

http://www.shoutcast.com/
http://www.icecast.org/
http://developer.apple.com/opensource/server/streaming/index.html


----------

